

 A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages  - tuix
http://james-iry.blogspot.se/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this obviously brilliant article doesn't get much
discussion, or many votes, some people here have seen it before. Here are some
of the previous submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+imcomplete#!/story/forever/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+imcomplete#!/story/forever/prefix/0/brief%20incomplete)

Of course, it may get _lots_ of discussion and _lots_ of up-votes. We'll see.

